# Yesterday's News litter has been discontinued. What's the next best litter?



## s__k (Apr 8, 2021)

My usual Chewy shipment didn't contain YN's like it usually does, and upon googling I saw its been discontinued. I have enough left to last me about a week - whats the next best litter? I've been looking at Fresh News, and Naturally Fresh walnut shell cat litter, but I wasn't sure. Of course scent and dust free, but good odor control too. 

I unfortunately don't live near any tractor supply stores and dont go to the city (where Walmart is) very often, so preferably things that can be ordered online (Amazon, Chewy, Petco, etc) and not very expensive.


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

Paper pellet litters are all basically the same. Fresh News is probably even cheaper than Yesterday's News was. As long as they're fragrance-free, I'd suggest just trying different products until you find something you like.


----------



## s__k (Apr 8, 2021)

CorbinDallasMyMan said:


> Paper pellet litters are all basically the same. Fresh News is probably even cheaper than Yesterday's News was. As long as they're fragrance-free, I'd suggest just trying different products until you find something you like.


Thank you! I read Fresh News has baking soda in it though which can be bad if they ingest it (my boys never chewed on their old litter but they do love to chew on thing so I worry they would chew on new litter), so I'm iffy on it despite leaning towards it. Thank you for your input!


----------



## ratbusters (Aug 28, 2020)

Can you get Breeder Celect in the US? I think I've seen it on Amazon.


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

s__k said:


> I read Fresh News has baking soda in it though which can be bad if they ingest it


Don't worry, baking soda is not bad for rats even if they ingest normal/small amounts of it. 

There are lots of studies that show that ingesting sodium bicarbonate (baking soda) may even have benefits. Baking soda is only dangerous to rats if they consume A LOT all at once. Threre's no way a paper pellet bedding has enough baking soda in it to ever cause your rats any problems even if they're eating it. The paper content would kill them long before the baking soda ever became an issue. Salt is actually more "toxic" to rats than baking soda is.

Baking soda is great for neutralizing odors so I actually prefer a pellet litter that contains baking soda. 

...and who knows, maybe Yesterday's News had baking soda in it, too! The packages on these products don't actually list what the pellets are made of. Yesterday's News was up to [*40% sawdust*] but the package didn't say anything about that!


----------



## PotHeadSteve (Jan 2, 2022)

In Canada i don't think we ever had yesterdays news. I think that was only an American brand. Fresh news is just as good and i think its a little cheaper.


----------



## 2blackdumbos (Mar 23, 2021)

PotHeadSteve said:


> In Canada i don't think we ever had yesterdays news. I think that was only an American brand. Fresh news is just as good and i think its a little cheaper.


i live in canada, i used to order it off amazon.ca


----------



## PotHeadSteve (Jan 2, 2022)

2blackdumbos said:


> i live in canada, i used to order it off amazon.ca


I've only seen fresh news in the stores though.


----------



## JammySmith99 (3 mo ago)

I use Fresh News Original Recycled Paper LitterFresh News Litter, I found it on CatLovesBest website. Although these litters are for cats, but so was the Purina Yesterday's News, which got discontinued. These litters are very much appropriate for rats.


----------



## jeanif (3 mo ago)

I just ordered Frisco (by Chewy) Unscented Non-Clumping Recycled Paper Cat Litter, 25-lb bag @ $18.45/bag. It is made in the USA.


----------

